# Success!



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

All I'm getting is success from training Romeo, and it feels fantastic! I spent over an hour reading to him and telling him about my day, with my hand in the cage. I had millet in my hand, and he hopped on over, landing on my hand and munched happily. He stayed there so long eating, I decided to try and move my hand. I lifted him all the way to the top of his cage, and he got off there! I'm so happy  But now I'm not sure what to do next.. Where should I go from here? Thanks!!

- Romeo & A Very Happy Meagan


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

After step up, I went to head rubs, but that's just me. After the bird is comfortable with your finger and you know it won't bite hard. Try to get closer and closer until you can rub his head, give him a reward when he lets you rub him without a bite.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw YAY! I'm so happy for you! I agree with WereAllMadHere, try head rubs next, see if he'll accept that.


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

Aw that sounds great, can't wait to see if he accepts scritches!


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! Ahaha, but, he isn't stepping up on his own. He needs a treat on my hand, and sometimes that doesn't even work! Should I still try head scratches?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep practicing with the stepping up first, once he does it when you don't need a treat anymore then go to head scratches.


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

When Henry was a baby and he got his first Scritches he would stand still and make the baby cry that was uber cute  He was on my computer desk the first time he got his scritchies and it's been in demand ever since!

Henry now will put his head down (like bowing) or shove his head into my hand for cuddles and if I don't.. THAT is when I get nipped! How rude


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, okay.. I was doing this new training thing I found in a book, and now he's mad at me.. It involved me restraining him, so he's in a terrible mood, and so am I! I feel so bad.. I'll just do what I was doing before, and talk to him and read. We'll see how it goes! Wish me luck 

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I was doing this new training thing I found in a book, and now he's mad at me.. It involved me restraining him


Throw that book away! This is an old outdated training method from the days when they thought birds had dominance-based hierarchies in wild flocks. This idea turned out to be wrong, and dominance methods are frowned on now (although there are still a lot of people online who don't know this). 

Positive reinforcement training is believed to be the best method for birds now, which is basically what you were doing with food bribery and gentleness. You can read more about it on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.org/info/taming-clicker.html


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

*Update!*

So, I wanted to give all of you an update on how the bonding is going.. 

I had a heavy heart a first. I was frustrated. I wanted him to love me right away! But how could I expect that from him? That's not okay.. I decided to be as patient as he needed me to be, and it really got me places! I can take Romeo downstairs and around in my room on my finger, shoulder, head, anywhere! He also does this with new people. He let's me pet his back when I'm holding him.. Although he's not too keen on head scratches. He hates them. He still screams and bites when he's angry or scared, but he has improved so much.. I'm overjoyed!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW how cute! You have advanced from scary to personal chauffeur!!


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahahah, pretty much!!  He is a spoiled little boy, let me tell you! Do you have a foraging area for your tiels? If so, what are they made of?


----------

